# "system error 6118 has occurred"



## alsation

here is the scenario:

Two SONY VAIO wireless Laptops running on XP PRO SP2
PC1: FE28GP, is with built in Intel card, 
PC2: IS BELKIN true mimmo airgo pcmcia.
Linksys router/gateway WRT300N V2

I am having big problems with file & directory sharing, initially I could not even ping each other, that was resolved by upgrading router firmware!

uninstalled all internert security on both PCs & Switched off Windows Firewall on both too.

I can however access the internet form both PCs no problem!

When I net view from PC 1, I get "system error 6118 has occurred" 
when I net view from PC 2, I can see the shared areas of PC1, and when I net view \\fe28gp, I get system error 53 


I have Updated the two wireless drivers to no avail!!!
tried numorous changes to no success, please please some one help, its been two weeks NOW!!!


Cheers

Alsation


----------



## chauffeur2

G'Day alsation, and Welcome to TSF!

There are two reasons for your issue.

Microsoft have these two workarounds...

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/298804/en-us

and the other...

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/842715/en-us

Try them and report back with the results.


----------



## alsation

Thanks chauffeur2,

did not help am afraid!! I am getting system error 53 now! and sometimes I can net view \\fe28gp it is tempremental!!

it is like the system is unstable! 
and when try to view through Windows Explorer I get:

"\\Fe28gp is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.

The network path was not found."


I just dont understand! what is going on or what to do!!


----------



## chauffeur2

Hello again alsation,

Have a read of this; in particular, about ½ way down the page, there is a 'hotfix' for your problem; however, you will have to contact Microsoft® Support directly to get it.

Hope this is useful.


----------



## alsation

thanks agaon chauffeur2, I emailed Microsoft with the issue, I will keep u posted.... all the best..


----------



## Bill_Castner

A 53 error requires no patches from Microsoft for an XP computer with Service Pack 2. It would be extremely rare for even an unpatched XP to require any hotfixes for this error.

The error is due to either:

. Blocking the SMB ports by firewall. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/298804/en-us

Be aware that some antivirus software contains a "hidden" firewall component; PC-Illan comes to mind as an example. Some VPN software contains a "hidden" firewall component. CISCO VPN client software comes to mind.

. Or, Netbios over TCP is not enabled. See: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/318030/
(You want the middle of three radio buttons on the WINS tab)

. Or, Client for Microsoft Networking is not enabled;

. Or, the Server and Workstation services are not running on all machines.


----------



## alsation

Thanks Bill, you are right this hotfix is applicable to SP1.

I have uninstalled all internet security packages which were Norton Internet security, from both machines. And set windows Firwall to off on both laptops, and also set net bios over TCP and still get system error 53.


not quite sure what u mean by enabling Client for Microsoft. or the Server and Workstation services are not running on all machines!

do u mean I have to install: Client, Service or Protocol 

from the Select Network Component Type of the Client for Microsoft Networks?

cheers


----------



## Bill_Castner

Start, Run, services.msc

Look for entries for Workstation service, and Server service.
They should be running.

Start, Network Connections
Right-click Local Area Network, Properties

You must have installed and checkmarked:
Client for Microsoft Networks
File and Printer Sharing for Microsoft Networks
Internet TCP/IP

Now highlight TCP/IP, Properties, Adanced, WINS tab
click the middle radio button under the subhead "Enable Netbios over TCP/IP"

Apply and OK your way back to the desktop.


----------



## alsation

All the above mentioned are as you said.

in the "This connections uses the following items" there is also:
QoS Packet Scheduler, AGEIS Protocol (IEEE 802.1x) v3.5.3.0 and WLAN Transport

is this normal?


----------



## alsation

Aso I still get when I net view from 

pc1: system error 6118 has occured
pc2: system error 53 has occured


----------



## Bill_Castner

Error 6118:
1. This behavior can occur if you enable the XP native firewall that closes the ports for file sharing by default. Make sure under Exceptions that one is made for File and Printer sharing.

2. No master browser. Starting the "Computer Browser" Service on one of xp computers should fix the problem

Error 53:
Make sure you do a powerdown of router and all workstations.
Power up the router. When stable power up one workstation. When stable power up the last workstation.

Question for you: Are you sure all these Pre-N devices from different manufacturers will work together?


----------



## alsation

The Firewall is off on both Laptops!
the Coputer Browser is on on Both Laptops

May be it is a Hardware comatibility issue, I will try to get another card and see what the outcome will be..


----------



## alsation

your powering down procedure yielded some good news:

I can net view and see all shared files & directories also printrer from PC1 to PC2 but not the other way round!!

PC2 has the pcmcia card the PRE-N... so may be this is the culprit!!!

I will try and get a different card, a non PRE-N and see what the result is....


----------



## alsation

Intersingly, after 10 to 20 mins I lost connection on both ways...

system error 53 on both ways!!!!

How does that work????


----------



## Bill_Castner

Test with:
. 802.1x authentication disabled (this should be your setting anywary);
. No WEP, WPA or WPA2
. No use of MAC addresses as authenticators

Just SSID. You want this set on the router and all machines.
And yes, do a power-off restart of all equipment.


----------



## cwcarlson

I struggled with this as well for months. I tried everything I could think of. I finally found "a" solution (not sure it's the right one).

My symptoms were that I have 1 Windows Vista system and 3 Windows XP systems on my home network. At various times all of my systems could "see" each other and shared folders could be read and written. For (at the time) unknown reasons, one or more would suddenly disappear, and I would get the "system error 6118..." error. I could not access other computers via my "Network" window or from the "My Network Places" window. What made it really strange was that one or two of the systems could "see" each other but others could not.

One thing to add, I have installed Cygwin on all of my computers because I often like to use Linux tools. In order to ssh or ftp from one machine to the other, I need to make sure the "hosts" file on the computer I'm using is up to date, at least for the computer I need to access. "Where is the 'hosts' file?" you ask. That turned out to be my solution to the "system error 6118..." issue.

Check for the file c:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts

This file is laid out exactly like the /etc/hosts file on Linux.

<ip-address> <TAB><host-name> <alt-host-name>

(You can actually have any number of alternate host names all separated by spaces from each other.)

By adding (and maintaining) this file, I've found I instantly can "see" the other systems on my network. Here's an example of my hosts file.



Code:


# Copyright (c) 1993-2006 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
#      102.54.94.97     rhino.acme.com          # source server
#       38.25.63.10     x.acme.com              # x client host

127.0.0.1       localhost
::1             localhost
192.168.2.1     linksys         firewall
192.168.2.100   Patti           Patti.beachware.org
192.168.2.101   Wii
192.168.2.102   beaker          beaker.beachware.org
192.168.2.103   bert            bert.beachware.org
192.168.2.104   fozzie          fozzie.beachware.org
192.168.2.107   MJ              MJ.beachware.org
192.168.2.113   rolf            rolf.beachware.org


----------

